# Some recent pics of Buttercup



## irishemma (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey 

Just thought I'd upload some more photos of Buttercup aka Lionface aka Little Paws 

She came from Spid and she is such a great natured loving little cat. We are totally besotted with her. We've had several visitors who said they don't normally like cats but they like her. She is converting people to cat people!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's adorable


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

She's adorable...lovely pics.


----------



## irishemma (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Buttercup is gorgeous, and she has such a sweet looking face  

My new kittens have been converting people too!! 
My Other Half is besotted with them now. Also his brother came around (he is also not a cat person) with his girlfriend (who is) and they were playing with them all day long.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very pretty kitty,x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So good to see her again - I do miss her - she is growing into a very beautiful girl. GLad she is doing her job and converting anti cat people.


----------

